Ask HN: Can someone explain how the stock markets can be rising now? - rememberlenny
======
joezydeco
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_cat_bounce](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_cat_bounce)

------
strangattractor
There can be many reasons. The value is almost always based on what people
think will happen at some future date. As information becomes available that
sentiment changes. I would not count on this market immediately going back to
where it was. Real damage has been done. 6-18 months to recover.

------
throwaway743
Won't be for long. Indexes are hitting major resistance rn. S&p likely to drop
to 1800-2100 area soon.

